# Asus Bluetooth dongle  WL-BTD201M



## mfaridi (Dec 6, 2008)

My friend give me this Bluetooth dongle ,

http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?l1=12&l2=113&l3=0&model=1456&modelmenu=1

 this Bluetooth work good in windows XP and Vista , 
How I can use it in FreeBSD ???


----------



## richardpl (Dec 6, 2008)

Read Handbook.


----------



## mato (Dec 7, 2008)

That's correct, read the handbook.  I've been using 2 different BT dongles (none of them from Asus) and after following the BT chapter in the handbook both dongles worked without a hitch.  FYI, I've been using them to share my internet connection and to connect my BT mouse.


----------



## bsddaemon (Dec 7, 2008)

I wrote a quick script for my personal use, perhaps others may find it useful as well:

Shell Script for Bluetooth File Transfer and Dialup Connection (GPRS/3G) Under FreeBSD


----------

